# Ontario Meet #4



## esSJay

Keeping in mind that if we go too far east/north, we will lose a lot of the members from the west and south who are traveling from Hamilton/Burlington/Windsor/London areas. Obviously we won't be able to please everyone but we can do our best!


----------



## asiacat

we have been to clairville many times...it is really nice and although it isn't technically leash free people wealk the trails and let their dogs go leash free there is a huge field the dogs can run in after walking through the trail and they wouldn't be able to get too far away from us but we are open to going pretty much anywhere....depending on the weekend the meet up is since as mentioned before we do travel for swim meets all around ontario....actually the only weekend in november open for us is the 21 and 22...lol....and in december the 19 and 20...we are super busy lol so if we can't make it we will make it to whatever one comes up in the future....


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I really wish we could have been up that way last weekend, and seen ya'll again at the last one... looks like you had fun. But I always keep my eye peeled for any new get-togethers, and if we can manage it we'll be there. I just love seeing all that "gold" in one place =)


----------



## mm03gn

I'd love to try the indoor facility for the next meet! Even though we had a beautiful day this past Sunday, I know that some people were pretty cold - and it's only going to get colder! Until the spring hits and we can be comfortable standing outside for 2 hours at a time, I think we should try out the Doggie Central rental...


----------



## Kelev's_Dad

Consider St. Catharines for the warmer seasons.. very large leash free park, all fenced and safe. They are building another one, too.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

esSJay said:


> Keeping in mind that if we go too far east/north, we will lose a lot of the members from the west and south who are traveling from Hamilton/Burlington/Windsor/London areas. Obviously we won't be able to please everyone but we can do our best!


This is true, but at the same time you've already had 3 meets to accomodate to the Southern Ontario people.

Why not switch it up for once. 

If it's closer to Oshawa than count me in. I can handle driving 45 mins, its the two hour drives I can't cope with.

There's a big park in my city but it's not leash free.


----------



## mm03gn

GoldenLover84 said:


> This is true, but at the same time you've already had 3 meets to accomodate to the Southern Ontario people.
> 
> Why not switch it up for once.
> 
> If it's closer to Oshawa than count me in. I can handle driving 45 mins, its the two hour drives I can't cope with.
> 
> There's a big park in my city but it's not leash free.


Well if a lot of people are located near Oshawa, then they need to speak up! 

There are about 20 members who are in a very concentrated area - and it makes no sense for all of them to drive an hour and a half to accommodate only a few members. :no:

Perhaps you should set up a "South-Eastern Ontario Meet" you might attract more interest from other members closer to you


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yeah that's true...well forget I asked. You guys have your Southern Ontario meets then.

Maybe in the summer sometime I can find someone to come with me who will drive.


----------



## esSJay

GoldenLover84 said:


> This is true, but at the same time you've already had 3 meets to accomodate to the Southern Ontario people.
> 
> Why not switch it up for once.
> 
> If it's closer to Oshawa than count me in. I can handle driving 45 mins, its the two hour drives I can't cope with.
> 
> There's a big park in my city but it's not leash free.


We had 2 on the west side of Toronto and 1 near Ajax, which, from what I understand, was mostly people from the West that showed up to that one.


I think that the weather may end up being the deciding factor for this meet. As Melissa mentioned, the weather is only going to get colder in November and December and I'm not so sure that standing outside for 2 hours is going to be too attractive to many people. A hike (i.e. Claireville) wouldn't be so bad because we will be on the move, but otherwise I think we will end up being inside for the next meet.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Steph, you are so organized I must say it frightens me a little :bowl:

I was one of the people whining about the cold, but I really wasn't dressed warmly enough. I do think outdoors is still a possibility if it's a hiking area so we people are moving too, not just the goldens. 

Mad and I often go with a few friends and dogs to Rouge Park www.rougepark.com to the campground entrance at 401 and Port Union Road. Not officially off leash but every weekend it is filled with people and their dogs off leash. Not sure there's an open field for the dogs to play, but there's plenty of room in many spots in the wooded areas. I just throw it out there as an option. 

I like the idea of Claireville or Doggie Central though since I've never been to either and would like to check them out. 


By late November early Dec. so far most Sundays are good for me, Saturdays a little less so.


----------



## mm03gn

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yeah that's true...well forget I asked. You guys have your Southern Ontario meets then.
> 
> Maybe in the summer sometime I can find someone to come with me who will drive.


No one is stopping you from trying to arrange a meet closer to you!

I think there might be many more people than you think who are close to you...


----------



## Luci

December would be better for us... Lucy will have all her shots by then. Sundays would also be preferable because we seem to usually have something on Saturdays, especially in December. Just suggestions of course, but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## mm03gn

Alright - I'm just going to throw out November 29th/December 6th/December 13th - all Sundays. I'm available for any of them... Everyone chime in your availability, and we can worry about the location part after we set our date


----------



## esSJay

mm03gn said:


> Alright - I'm just going to throw out November 29th/December 6th/December 13th - all Sundays. I'm available for any of them... Everyone chime in your availability, and we can worry about the location part after we set our date


I like Sundays too. It's always a nice end to the weekend, and it wipes Molson out for a couple of working days! 

Out of those 3, so far the only one we can't make is the 29th.


----------



## mm03gn

Actually the 29th for me is the day after my work Christmas party - so I might not be feeling that day either


----------



## esSJay

Mad's Mom said:


> Steph, you are so organized I must say it frightens me a little :bowl:


haha I don't know if 'organized' is the right word... I would think 'excellent at procrastinating' is a better way to put it 




mm03gn said:


> Actually the 29th for me is the day after my work Christmas party - so I might not be feeling that day either


lol Good call! So it looks like either December 6th or 13th. If we are doing it at Claireville I think either day is good, but if it's at Doggie Central, we will have to see if they have those days free.


----------



## asiacat

sadly we can't make any of those dates due to swim meets....although one meet is at the etobicoke olympium and the other meet is in pickering so depending when and where we may be able to meet up between sessions...the ony open dates for us are november 21 or 22 and december19 and 20...december 6 we are in etobicoke and 13 we are in pickering LOL so once you guys decide we can let you know if we can attend or not....oh and november 29 we are in london.....LOL


----------



## PB&J

Hi all!
So far the 13th is looking better for us but I think we could do the 6th too


----------



## Mad's Mom

Either would work for us. Mad is being boarded for a few days before the 13th and being picked up that Saturday so she could be on the tired side or she could be all wound up if it's the 13th, depends of which of her doggy friends might be a daycare. Either way we're okay for whichever day the majority wants.


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Logan and Triton will be there 

Logan likes his new muzzle, I tried to put it on Triton and Logan kept shoving his nose in it and when I finally got it on Triton, Logan tried to take it off his nose.

I think wearing it a while around dogs he will forget about being a bully, He says sorry Molson. He was alright with him and playing with him until his brother came over.


----------



## mm03gn

2Retrievers222 said:


> Logan and Triton will be there
> 
> Logan likes his new muzzle, I tried to put it on Triton and Logan kept shoving his nose in it and when I finally got it on Triton, Logan tried to take it off his nose.
> 
> I think wearing it a while around dogs he will forget about being a bully, He says sorry Molson. He was alright with him and playing with him until his brother came over.


Oh my goodness - that is the cutest thing ever. Molson might be teasing him at the next meet though


----------



## esSJay

2Retrievers222 said:


> I think wearing it a while around dogs he will forget about being a bully, He says sorry Molson. He was alright with him and playing with him until his brother came over.


Your boys are good at watching each others' backs! Molson says he forgives Triton. No harm done, he was just scared!


----------



## Luci

We're free both of those days in December. The 16th would be better with all of her vacc's.


----------



## mm03gn

Luci said:


> We're free both of those days in December. The 16th would be better with all of her vacc's.


I just realized that I have my "Girls Christmas" in Toronto the night of the 12th - so I wouldn't be able to make the 13th (I think that's what you meant - the 16th is a Wednesday )

If the 6th is too early for Luci to go due to vaccinations - you guys should go ahead and do it on the 13th without me, Luci hasn't made it to a meet yet! However, if she will be ok for the 6th, I'd love to try for that date...


----------



## esSJay

I know we kind of tentatively agreed to a Sunday, but what about Saturday the 12th? If we met up around 10:30-11, is it early enough to be out of the way for any evening plans? 

If not, then maybe we will stick to Sunday the 13th if that is good for everyone other than Melissa. 


Mad's Mom? PB&J? dewy? fameb? + any others who would like to attend, what's your availability?


----------



## mm03gn

Haha I was so stuck on Sunday that I totally didn't even think of that...but that would work out great! I don't have to go into Toronto until the evening... 

How does Saturday the 12th sound to everyone else??

Steph - would you be able to call the indoor place to check availability? We'll have to ensure that there is a decent amount of interest so the cost isn't too steep per family...


----------



## esSJay

I'll wait for a bit more response before contacting Doggie Central. Do we definitely want to do the indoor place for this meet or try and squeeze one more outdoor meet at the Claireville Conservation Area before the dreaded white stuff?

For the indoor facility to be cost-effective, I think we will need a minimum of 10 people to confirm, which would make it about $15/family.


----------



## Mad's Mom

I have to be at a conference on Sat the 12th, so won't be able to make that day.


----------



## 2Retrievers222

overtime to 12 on Saturdays


----------



## Goldilocks

I'm in Oshawa and would consider joining in if the location was east of Toronto. By all means though, do not move 20+ people from the West/Toronto to accommodate me but if we have others who may join that are east and north (up the 115 Hwy) then it may be a consideration. SuperdogCentral in Bowmanville has a 6,000 sq.ft. indoor gymnasium with rubber matting that can be rented out. Parking is plentyful and free. Their website says it is $50/hr for 3 or more people. http://www.superdogcentral.com/Rental.html


----------



## esSJay

Sounds like Saturday is a no go then. Sunday the 13th sounds the best so far - sorry Melissa! 

Goldilocks, that place sounds pretty good and cheap, too. We should definitely try and arrange something there for early in 2010! 

As for this meet, I think an executive decision needs to be made... how about this... if we get 10 people available and confirmed for *Sunday, December 13*, we will book Doggie Central at 427 & Dundas. If there is less than 10 people, we will go to Claireville Conservation Area at Hwy 50 & Hwy 7. Any objections? Please confirm or decline


----------



## PB&J

Hi all!
Unfortunately we won't be able to make it on the 13th after all...found out we have a family party that day. We could potentially do it on the 12th, but that date sounds like maybe it's not working out so well. Sorry :S


----------



## Mad's Mom

Is the weekend of Dec. 5/6th off the table now (I am not nearly as good at keeping track of these things as Melissa and Steph), or might that work better for some people? Will Luci have her vaccinations?

I do agree Doggy Central is good with a commitment for 10 or more people, otherwise Claireville.


----------



## mm03gn

Mad's Mom said:


> Is the weekend of Dec. 5/6th off the table now (I am not nearly as good at keeping track of these things as Melissa and Steph), or might that work better for some people? Will Luci have her vaccinations?
> 
> I do agree Doggy Central is good with a commitment for 10 or more people, otherwise Claireville.


If Luci will have her vaccinations by then, that weekend would be great...


----------



## Luci

mm03gn said:


> If Luci will have her vaccinations by then, that weekend would be great...


 
Lucy will have all of her vacc's by the 30th! We made the appointment today when she got her second set! Ideally, I'd love to keep it outside, but that's just me.


----------



## asiacat

we can try to make it to one of those dates but our weekends are pretty busy....


----------



## esSJay

Ok, how's everyone for *Sunday December 6th?* 

Yes:
Me
Luci & RockNRollLucy
mm03gn
Mad's Mom

Maybe:
asiacat


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Goldilocks said:


> I'm in Oshawa and would consider joining in if the location was east of Toronto. By all means though, do not move 20+ people from the West/Toronto to accommodate me but if we have others who may join that are east and north (up the 115 Hwy) then it may be a consideration. SuperdogCentral in Bowmanville has a 6,000 sq.ft. indoor gymnasium with rubber matting that can be rented out. Parking is plentyful and free. Their website says it is $50/hr for 3 or more people. http://www.superdogcentral.com/Rental.html


Bowmanville is definitely more within my reach 

Is that where we met that one time?? 

It seemed like a decent place for sure... though the hundreds of wet panting Goldens was more smelly than I could handle... LOL


----------



## mm03gn

GoldenLover84 said:


> Bowmanville is definitely more within my reach
> 
> Is that where we met that one time??
> 
> It seemed like a decent place for sure... though the hundreds of wet panting Goldens was more smelly than I could handle... LOL


We wouldn't be able to drive the 1.5 hours to Bowmanville...Bailey gets carsick just past the 1 hour mark...we weren't even able to make it to the Miller Ave. meet in Toronto without her getting sick.

I wonder how many people you could get close to there though? You should set a date and make a meet there!


----------



## dewy

*We have to keep in mind.....*

That Doggie Central runs playtimes from 10:30 -12 for small dogs (Scout) and 12:30-2pm for any size dog. 
So if it is on the weekend at Doggie Central our avaibility would be after 2pm. 

Other topic but Noah has a cut on the pad of his foot, it's fairly wide but doesn't bleed and he does not seem to be in any pain so I am just keeping it clean and adding Polypsporin. 
Point is he hasn't had any outdoor exercise since Friday so I may have killed myself before the next event....YOU try and keep an 8 month old amused without any exercise......YIKES!!!!


----------



## Mad's Mom

Sorry to hear about Noah's paw. Mad was spayed at that age and I remember trying to keep her quiet. At some point I called my brother and told him "I think I need someone to come and take her away!"

Funny to me now, but not so much when I was going through it. I hope his paw heals quickly at that you'll be able to join us for the next meet-up (I have faith that you will survive til then).

Cindy


----------



## esSJay

dewy said:


> That Doggie Central runs playtimes from 10:30 -12 for small dogs (Scout) and 12:30-2pm for any size dog.
> So if it is on the weekend at Doggie Central our avaibility would be after 2pm.
> 
> Other topic but Noah has a cut on the pad of his foot, it's fairly wide but doesn't bleed and he does not seem to be in any pain so I am just keeping it clean and adding Polypsporin.
> Point is he hasn't had any outdoor exercise since Friday so I may have killed myself before the next event....YOU try and keep an 8 month old amused without any exercise......YIKES!!!!


Aww! Poor Noah. I couldn't imagine trying to keep Molson amused waiting for that to heal. I would be giving him kong after kong after marrow bone while watching Snow Buddies on tv non-stop to keep him occupied!

Hope he heals up intime for next meet. Good point about Doggie Central's availability. Personally I would prefer to do one more meet outside, particularly Claireville if we can do some hiking/walking trails, but I'm also open to going indoors too.


----------



## Luci

esSJay said:


> Personally I would prefer to do one more meet outside, particularly Claireville if we can do some hiking/walking trails, but I'm also open to going indoors too.


Me too! With hot chocolate afterwards!


----------



## esSJay

Luci said:


> Me too! With hot chocolate afterwards!


Afterwards?! I plan on Bailey's being in my jacket pocket, and I don't mean Melissa's dog Bailey!


----------



## 2Retrievers222

dewy said:


> That Doggie Central runs playtimes from 10:30 -12 for small dogs (Scout) and 12:30-2pm for any size dog.
> So if it is on the weekend at Doggie Central our avaibility would be after 2pm.
> 
> Other topic but Noah has a cut on the pad of his foot, it's fairly wide but doesn't bleed and he does not seem to be in any pain so I am just keeping it clean and adding Polypsporin.
> Point is he hasn't had any outdoor exercise since Friday so I may have killed myself before the next event....YOU try and keep an 8 month old amused without any exercise......YIKES!!!!


 
Logan got a nasty cut from broken beer bottle in a stream, just cleaned it and then crazy glued it. If he re-opens it maybe give it a try


----------



## mm03gn

2Retrievers222 said:


> Logan got a nasty cut from broken beer bottle in a stream, just cleaned it and then crazy glued it. If he re-opens it maybe give it a try


Haha that is SO a guy solution...but whatever works


----------



## mm03gn

esSJay said:


> Afterwards?! I plan on Bailey's being in my jacket pocket, and I don't mean Melissa's dog Bailey!


That sounds like a plan!!! I think the only way I'll survive an outdoor meet is if I'm bundled up like crazy and am drinking a hot alcoholic bevy


----------



## Goldilocks

GoldenLover84 said:


> Bowmanville is definitely more within my reach
> 
> Is that where we met that one time??
> 
> It seemed like a decent place for sure... though the hundreds of wet panting Goldens was more smelly than I could handle... LOL



LOL! Yes, same place. That was the Golden Rescue Picnic that we met at and it poured. It was a bit crazy there that day eh. This past Sept. the weather was great and everyone was outside and it was 100x better with the nice weather.


----------



## asiacat

my husband should be able to do the meet up on december 6 with maddison and chance especially if its at clairville fairly close to home and we are familiar with that place....i will just be getting home from florida and taking three kids to a swim meet in etobicoke that day so he will have to go it alone lol friends of ours may go with their golden pup bear if they aren't busy as well....


----------



## esSJay

You're a busy mom, Andrea! It would be great to see your hubby with your pups if he is able to make it.


----------



## arcane

Luci said:


> Lucy will have all of her vacc's by the 30th! We made the appointment today when she got her second set! Ideally, I'd love to keep it outside, but that's just me.


just my 2 cents but I think Lucy is a tad small for a meet and greet with a bunch of teens ...I would even think my Kiss may be too little and she is 5 months! I'll go sit in the corner now!:


----------



## mm03gn

arcane said:


> just my 2 cents but I think Lucy is a tad small for a meet and greet with a bunch of teens ...I would even think my Kiss may be too little and she is 5 months! I'll go sit in the corner now!:


With all do respect, I think that it is good thing to socialize a young pup with older dogs - In fact, I thought it was recommended to do so after all of the vaccinations have been administered. 

Obviously, everyone will be keeping a very close eye on Miss Lucy, and if things get too rough, she is still small enough to be scooped up into Mom or Dad's...or Stephs...or my...arms  She will be well taken care of by all of her GRF parents, and golden brothers and sisters!


----------



## arcane

mm03gn said:


> With all do respect, I think that it is good thing to socialize a young pup with older dogs - In fact, I thought it was recommended to do so after all of the vaccinations have been administered.


It is just my opinion , and take that for what it is worth  I feel there is more age appropriate ways to socialize young puppies, P-kindergarten classes, one on one visits etc, I just know how wild and sometimes rough the play can get with my own pack of youngsters, I never put a puppy in that arena until they are big enough to keep up. Kiss is still in a smaller yard with one or two quieter girls here. Adi who is 9, and the most gentle soul has on occasion, been a little too rambunctious with puppies.


----------



## DanaB

Hi everyone! Sorry for sounding like an ignoramus, however, I'm not sure based on just reading 6 pages worth of posts where we landed on the next meet.

Where? When?

If it is on December 6th, Bridget and I won't be able to make it -- unless it is in the morning. I am on the organizing committee for a local community event -- insert shameless plug here -- "Mimico Tree Lighting" at the foot of Mimico Avenue and Lakeshore Blvd W later that afternoon. On the 5th, I am walking with my Brownie Unit in the Lakeshore Santa Claus Parade until about 1. It is a weekend spent out in the cold!

Hope to see everyone again soon!


----------



## esSJay

DanaB said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry for sounding like an ignoramus, however, I'm not sure based on just reading 6 pages worth of posts where we landed on the next meet.
> 
> Where? When?


I can totally understand your confusion with all of the jumping back and forth between dates... I think what has been decided is:

*Sunday, December 6th, 11am*
*Claireville Conservation Area *

Follow the hyperlink for directions and information on the park (It's the park at the bottom of the site, not Heart Lake which is at the top).

Hopefully it's early enough for you to still join us! I think the next meet in mid/late-January will be at Doggie Central.


----------



## PB&J

Mike, Lily and I should be able to attend that one! Claireville sounds great!


----------



## Mad's Mom

We will definately be there. I think Mad will like Claireville, she can run along beside the other dogs and pretend she's playing with them.


----------



## mm03gn

Mad's Mom said:


> We will definately be there. I think Mad will like Claireville, she can run along beside the other dogs and pretend she's playing with them.


Who knows, maybe Burg will do the same?!? (Won't hold my breath though! 

We're definitely in - can't wait!

Everyone - DRESS APPROPRIATELY!!!! I will ensure that Kevin leaves the shorts at home this time


----------



## zephyr

Ooh! We may try and join you all as well! 

Oscar will be a little less than 5 months at that point though, so I am going to continue to monitor his interactions with bigger dogs on walks and at the dog park before making a final decision... because (as was said) that is still pretty small (in comparison!!)... He is very good at the dog park with any size/age of dog, although he is usually in crazy play-mode  He sometimes gets a little rolled-over-on when they are all jumping around, but he seems to understand when they don't want him in their faces...? But I'll see how he is doing in the weeks to come... I know how much he has changed in the last month SO I'm sure by next month he'll be totally different!

We have no yard, and as such must do outside walks and dog park visits for his "real" exercise... he actually is usually better off with the smaller adult dogs he meets than the puppies, which for most breeds end up smaller than him and then HE is rolling all over THEM. 

Looking forward to meeting lots of GRs and their people, whether this go-round or in the future! 

- Ali, Paul, & OSCAR


----------



## asiacat

esSJay said:


> You're a busy mom, Andrea! It would be great to see your hubby with your pups if he is able to make it.


John will probably make it so i would count him in i also spoke to my friends with bear this morning and they may go as well he is a super cute golden pup i think he is 5 months now my dogs play with him a few times a week he is great!!!!! as for busy....yes three competitive swimmers is crazy 6 days a week training and then meets leave no time for us....but its all worth it....hopefully i will be able to make the next meet up we would love to do the indoor place depending on what weekend it is and of course swim meet schedule....:bowl:


----------



## Mad's Mom

So do you think this nice weather will hold til after December 6th? The last few weekends have been perfect for the hiking trails, so I'm hoping we'll get the same in a few weeks time.


----------



## esSJay

I'm sure hoping it will! Too bad the meet wasn't one of the past 2 weekends - we would have had perfect weather. I'm getting excited to see everyone again.


----------



## PB&J

Us too! I've heard Claireville is lovely!


----------



## dewy

*An option...*

I've been there the last 3 weekends with my 2 and there are three fire pit areas if it turns out to be really cold. Lots of wood around, we would just need to come up with some fire starting implement. One of the pits is down by a pond and stream, so that might be ideal...........for the dogs. The fire areas are surrounded by logs and someone had a fire going this past weekend and the dogs I was with all seemed to respect the area and knew to stay clear.


----------



## mm03gn

dewy said:


> I've been there the last 3 weekends with my 2 and there are three fire pit areas if it turns out to be really cold. Lots of wood around, we would just need to come up with some fire starting implement. One of the pits is down by a pond and stream, so that might be ideal...........for the dogs. The fire areas are surrounded by logs and someone had a fire going this past weekend and the dogs I was with all seemed to respect the area and knew to stay clear.


 That sounds awesome! We could bring blankets to sit on and then start a fire and let the dogs do the running around  All we need is a lighter and we're good to go


----------



## esSJay

Oooh, I like the idea of a fire! I'm sure if I forget to bring a lighter, someone else will. Blankets are definitely a great idea too.


----------



## Sunfish

Regarding a possible Eastern Ontario Location for the future:

I would like to suggest either Headwaters of Pigeon River or Fleetwood Creek conservaton area for a more eastern ontario meet. I know that dog paddling adventures (www.dogpaddlingadventures.com ?)uses Headwaters of Pigeon river for their day hiking excursions. Its a large area with very little use so going off leash isn't an issue. They both are in between Lindsay and Oshawa. The Kawartha Conservation Authority website has maps and a description of each. 
I have been to headwater of pigeon and its a fantastic place to hike- lots of trails, treed and open areas, not very technical, covered picnic shelter etc. 

Oshawa also has a large off leash public dog park on Harmony creek.


----------



## esSJay

Sunfish said:


> Regarding a possible Eastern Ontario Location for the future:
> 
> I would like to suggest either Headwaters of Pigeon River or Fleetwood Creek conservaton area for a more eastern ontario meet. I know that dog paddling adventures (www.dogpaddlingadventures.com ?)uses Headwaters of Pigeon river for their day hiking excursions. Its a large area with very little use so going off leash isn't an issue. They both are in between Lindsay and Oshawa. The Kawartha Conservation Authority website has maps and a description of each.
> I have been to headwater of pigeon and its a fantastic place to hike- lots of trails, treed and open areas, not very technical, covered picnic shelter etc.
> 
> Oshawa also has a large off leash public dog park on Harmony creek.


Sounds like there are some great places to the East. I know there are quite a few members in Central and Eastern Ontario that would be interested. You could start a new thread with it so it doesn't get lost in here!


----------



## mm03gn

esSJay said:


> Sounds like there are some great places to the East. I know there are quite a few members in Central and Eastern Ontario that would be interested. You could start a new thread with it so it doesn't get lost in here!



I was thinking the same thing!! It sure seems like there are quite a few Eastern Ontario members - but most of them probably won't be checking this thread!! I would definitely start an "Eastern Ontario Meet" thread and try to set something up!


----------



## dewy

*Parking suggestion for Sunday*

Its a large park (848 acres) so I am suggesting for our first outing there we all park at the same location. There are three parking areas, one on Hwy 50, the other McVean Drive off of 7 in Brampton and Finch where it ends past Steeles. I am suggesting Finch as it has the most parking, so it will be able to accomodate all of us. If you are on Finch you will go past Wild Water Kingdon and then at Steeles keep going it feels like you are going nowhere but have faith. You will pass some houses on your left and then up a bit on the right there is a driveway with parking for Claireville on your right. If anyone can attach a link please do so.
I thought for this first time we could meet up and then it's just a short 15 minute walk to two clearings, both with firepits, one of them having a pond and stream. Then those of us that want to do another walk can (I will be) and those of us that want to stay behind can. The walk will lead back to the clearing where we started out. 
This is just a suggestion only. Next time when everyone knows the lay of the land we could park where most convenient for everyone individually and then meet at the clearing.


----------



## esSJay

That sounds great, thanks Dianne!

For those looking for a visual, here's a google map, and by Dianne's directions, it sounds like the parking lot will be off of Gorewood Drive.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...251,-79.654741&spn=0.052582,0.083084&t=h&z=14

I'll try and send out some PM's later tonight or tomorrow to remind others that may not have checked this thread in a while. 

If you are coming, please post to confirm you're still making it


----------



## mm03gn

We'll be there! I was thinking that maybe we should make some "GRF Markers" or something - leading from the parking lot to the clearing area. Since it is highly unlikely we will all get there at exactly the same time? Maybe some neon ribbon to tie on branches??  I'm sure the first people there are going to want to find the clearing right away and put their stuff down....so it's just an idea I'm throwing out there...


----------



## esSJay

mm03gn said:


> We'll be there! I was thinking that maybe we should make some "GRF Markers" or something - leading from the parking lot to the clearing area. Since it is highly unlikely we will all get there at exactly the same time? Maybe some neon ribbon to tie on branches??  I'm sure the first people there are going to want to find the clearing right away and put their stuff down....so it's just an idea I'm throwing out there...


How about a trail of dog cookies? I know Molson would be able to find his way to the clearing like that but I'm not sure anyone else coming after us would! haha


----------



## Mad's Mom

We'll be there!

I was just looking at work today when I realized I hadn't even bothered to see where Claireville is and saw the 3 parking lots, so glad to know which one to go to.

I'm good with meeting at the parking lot, and heading to a clearing. Mad and I will be wanting to do the walk too.


----------



## PB&J

We're a definite maybe  We have my school's staff holiday party on Saturday night and we don't know when we'll be getting in.


----------



## mm03gn

Well it looks like we're going to have a beautiful day... sunny and no rain...might be a bit chilly, so remember to bundle up


----------



## esSJay

By 'beautiful' you mean 1 celcius?! 


...don't forget your Hot Chocolate and Bailey's (or in your case, Baileys! haha)


----------



## mm03gn

esSJay said:


> By 'beautiful' you mean 1 celcius?!
> 
> 
> ...don't forget your Hot Chocolate and Bailey's (or in your case, Baileys! haha)


No, by 'beautiful' I meant 2 celcius!!! : As long as it's sunny and there is no rain, I won't be complaining!! 

Oh - and I might bring some TP as well - I read on the website that there are no washrooms/porta potties...if we're going to be drinking baileys, we might need to make an outing into the woods (and separate ourselves from the dogs, i can only imagine how much they'd enjoy that :doh


----------



## esSJay

Ooh, good call on that. 

and FYI for those out of towners, there is a Tim Horton's located on Airport Road just North of Steeles... less than 5 minutes to Claireville, and just off the 407.


----------



## Mad's Mom

2 celcius, does that mean Kevin had definately ruled out the shorts?

I agree, no rain and I'll be fine. Thanks for the tip on the Tim's location Steph, but if I stop there I'll definately have to bring TP.


----------



## mm03gn

Yes, the shorts have officially been retired  He is not happy about it, but it was starting to look ridiculous on our walks with me in boots, coat, hat, mitts, gloves...and him in shorts :doh: (plus, I think his legs were getting a bit cold!)


----------



## esSJay

mm03gn said:


> Yes, the shorts have officially been retired  He is not happy about it, but it was starting to look ridiculous on our walks with me in boots, coat, hat, mitts, gloves...and him in shorts :doh: (plus, I think his legs were getting a bit cold!)


What a wimp, it's only December!


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Getting Triton and Logan,s brother, Molson Sat might have him Sun also.

will ask if I can bring him to. He,s was the runt of litter so he,s only a little guy 65lbs


----------



## esSJay

2Retrievers222 said:


> Getting Triton and Logan,s brother, Molson Sat might have him Sun also.
> 
> will ask if I can bring him to. He,s was the runt of litter so he,s only a little guy 65lbs


He must look so tiny compared to your boys! MY Molson is only 65 lbs  I've never met another Molson before, but hopefully he'll be able to come!


----------



## asiacat

we are hoping to make it in the morning for an hour before i run off to the pool with the kids to their swim meet....we have to leave by around 1....but it will be good for the dogs to run after me being in florida all week and them home alone except for short walks through the day....so hope to see u all tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## PB&J

Hey all! Doesn't look like we'll be able to make it to this one after all...I've come down with a horrible cold (I'm starting to look much too much like Rudolph the reindeer for my liking!) and don't want to share it with any of you!! So I'm really sorry we'll miss this one  but we're looking forward with meeting up with everyone in the new year! Stay warm tomorrow!!


----------



## asiacat

well unfortuatly we are unable to get things together to get to this meet up....just busy, busy busy....in the new year hopefully we will make it.....hope you guys have a great time today!!!!!!!


----------

